# The Line-Up..



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey all, 

Question for all in the bold belowl. I just took Fi to her second schooling show and whilst she did very well for her second show. She still has some immature antics that we have to work on. She was a bit on a sensory overload as our class had nineteen horses in and no sense of class etiquette for most. They kept riding up her bum and crowding her, fortunately she was a golden girl for that :wink:

The question is: *Does the judging cease when the horses line up or does the judge still pay mind to the horse if the horse moves fidgets? **Does it often impact the horses placing? **Or does this vary?
*
Obviously this is an issue working on addressing, but it's tough to keep a youngster from becoming bored when you wait almost three hours for your first class in a schooling show.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Some judges do, some don't, HOWEVER, you must keep in mind, this is part of the class, so no talking, keep your position and keep your horse still, the class can still be judged right up to the end. Proper show manners until you leave the ring.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

waresbear said:


> Some judges do, some don't, HOWEVER, you must keep in mind, this is part of the class, so no talking, keep your position and keep your horse still, the class can still be judged right up to the end. Proper show manners until you leave the ring.


That's definitely what I assumed and have been treating it as such, but I got flustered after Fi fidgeted and did her "immature" actions I wanted to confirm it just to make sure. 

Thank you!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I think if the class is pretty even, a judge has everyone line up and they walk the line up looking for an uneasy horse, I am pretty sure sometimes it's a deciding factor.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I really wish the judges here would actually interact with the riders. I have Fi in "Novice Horse" this year just for sheer exposure and desensitizing to the "chaos" of shows. It would be nice to know what is blatantly wrong (to this particular judge) and what can be done to improve.

The judges sit outside the ring and other than commands, they don't speak to you. This is my first year back to somewhat serious showing and it's depressing that judges don't interact with the riders as they used to. I'm sure this varies at shows, but the last two circuits I've been to the judge never speaks to you one-on-one.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If it's not a schooling show, they don't. Even at some schooling shows, they don't talk to you, but I love it when they do and give you tips.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

They were both schooling, but like you said... I, too, enjoy when they talk and give you tips. It's always helpful


----------

